# What the heck is long rice?



## spryte (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm having a luau and making Chicken Long Rice.  Long rice seems to be described as cellophane noodles, bean threads, or just long rice.  What is it??


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

There's long grain rice--is that it?  If you post the recipe maybe we can help figure out what it's calling for.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 29, 2004)

I have to agree with PA Baker ... tell us what the recipe says. From your description - it might be an option to use either this or that.

Cellophane noodles (aka bean threads) are made from mung beans.

If the recipe calls for "long rice" - just look for a bag labeled "long grain rice" where you find rice in your grocery store - it's the most common form in America.


----------



## Caine (Dec 29, 2004)

Spryte, I don't know if these are available in the Asian section of supermarkets in Pittsburgh, or if the supermarkets in Pittsburgh even HAVE an Asian section, so you will most likely have to go to an Asian market and ask for bean threads, cellophane noodles, or even rice noodles or rice sticks. These are actually noodles made from mung beans or rice. Cooking directions should be on the package, but I prepare them by placing them in a sieve or collandar inside a bowl, then filling the bowl with boiling water and letting them sit until soft, about 10 or 15 minutes usually.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 29, 2004)

Spryte, we have these in our healthfood stores in Central PA so I'm sure you can find them out in the 'burgh!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 29, 2004)

*Michael is right. Long rice is cellophane noodles made with mungbean flour. It is sold dried and in a small bundle.

http://www.wchstv.com/gmarecipes/chickenlongrice.shtml*


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 29, 2004)

Just did a Google search and found several recipes for "Luau Chicken Long Rice" ... yep - you want "cellophane noodles", "bean threads", or "glass noodles". My grocery store doesn't have the largest Asian ethnic section (mostly Mexican in my neighborhood) ... but they have them.


----------



## spryte (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll head out to the strip district to the Asian market.... thanks everyone!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 29, 2004)

Spryte - don't use rice noodles - different animal entirely, you absolutely want the 'bean thread' noodles for Chicken long rice!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 29, 2004)

Marm is right.  "Long Rice" is bean thread noodles broken before cooking into 2-3 inch piece.  

Any asian market will have them.


----------



## sarah (Dec 30, 2004)

isnt the basmati rice long grain rice? u can find it in indian stores.


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a very small midwest grocery store, and even they carry them (although they're cheaper if I go to Dubuque to the Asian market).  The most "American" brand I've found (i.e., one you're likely to find in an Asian dept of your grocery store, and will have instructions in English) is "China Bowl" brand and come in a bright orange wrapper.  They make both bean threads and rice noodles, and I'm not sure which your recipe calls for, but I'd go with the rest and use the mung bean.  In Hawaii this dish is often called "Chicken Long Rice".  Can I come?  Anyway, just follow the package instructions.

Oh, p.s.; be careful.  With both types of noodles, there's a short distance from Great Noodles to mush if you overcook.  In serving, it also helps if after you prepare them, you take a pair of scizzors and cut the drained noodles through many times to shorten them.  Makes them easier to serve with a spoon (otherwise sometimes you wind up picking up half the bowl of noodles every time you try to put it on your plate).


----------

